# Can't Install Google app on my Oreo go edition.



## Tecno (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello guys, I'm new here and I have a question to ask.
My phone being an Android 8.0 go edition comes with Google go but I really don't like it. But then I can't seem to install the main Google app even tho it shows in play store.
Any suggestions or is that how it just is


----------

